# [Sony Vegas Movie Studio] Bestimmte Elemente im Video entfernen



## corben09 (9. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

ich schneide gerade einen Mitschnitt eines Spiels und störe mich an einigen Elementen des User Interface.

[Nein, das User Interface kann man nicht innerhalb des Spiels ausblenden )







Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Movie Studio Platinum 11 diesen bestimmten Bereich zu entfernen / übermalen oder stärker in den Hintergrund zu rücken?

Danke für alle Hilfe


----------



## nwsp (26. November 2013)

Für Dein Projekt wohl schon zu spät, aber für's Archiv: 

In Movie Studio kannst Du Deinem Event einen Cookie Cutter hinzufügen (Videoevent FX), dann in Deinem Fall wahrscheinlich "Rechteck" und "cut away section" auswählen, und den Cutter über Deinem UI platzieren. 

Der so ausgewählte Bereich wird dadurch transparent. Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du in einer Video-Spur darunter eine Farbe oder eine verblasste/verdunkelte Version Deines UI's einfügen oder was immer Du möchtest.

Leider kann man die Seitenverhältnisse des Rechtecks nicht frei wählen  . In Vegas hättest Du mehr Freiheiten. In Pan/Crop kannst Du dort Rechtecke frei erstellen und auch z.B. deren Transparenz frei wählen. 
Ciao.


----------

